# Whatever happened to Genura Induction (RF) Lamps?



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 26, 2005)

Whatever happened to these induction lamps from G-E? There's another article here that says that the FCC wouldn't approve their use of 2.6Ghz in the U.S., but that was back in 1994. Anyone seen or heard of these since?


----------



## Chris M. (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Whatever happened to Genura Induction (RF) Lam*

They were avaliable here in the UK for a while, maybe they still are but I`m not sure. I picked one up from a large home-improvements store back in `99. Nice output and very compact, the only bad thing was the price. GB£26 which is over $40 and that was nearly 6 years ago! Can`t imagine they sold many at that price, efficient and extreme long life or not.

The Chinese have been experimenting with induction lamp technology in the past couple of years (actually a whole lot of other interesting lamp technology too) and have some pretty good working models already. I`d like to see them become commercially avaliable in the future, and you just know the price will be more affordable too. Induction lamps are also still made by Philips (the QL range if I remember) but these are commercial-only products and do not come in a consumer friendly screw-in form.

Factoid: the four faces of Big Ben`s famous clock tower over there in That London are illuminated by Philips QL indiction lamps.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yuandrew (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Whatever happened to Genura Induction (RF) Lam*

EFI Still has some. These are the 110volt USA ones though

http://www.energyfederation.org/consumer/default.php/cPath/25_44_171_216


----------

